# 04 GTO sluggish! need help! Asap!



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

hey guys i recently just bough an 04 goat with around 22,800 miles and its driving like crap now. i havent had time to take it anywhere, or the place that i bough it at. but when u turn it on the engine with drop to almost 400 rpm then shot up to 900 then drop to 500 untill it finally settles at 900... and when ur driving it and u give it some gas it just bogs down... like when u turn a Lawnmower on and put it on the choke. i took it to autozone to check the ecu and it said that the O2 censors have low voltage and the system is too lean. now the guy who owned it before deff had a charger in it and im thinking that the ecu is programed for the charger and the air/fuel ratio is messed up. and that would explain why im getting 9mpg. another thing that i just noticed was that when u turn the car on it welcomes u with the holden logo not the pontiac... and ohh the check engine light is too.

thanks guys i really dont know wat to do and really hope its an easy fix and that i can enjoy my new baby soon... a friend of mine said its on "limp" mode w/e that mean but idk.

thanks...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey welcome aboard.

Sounds like you've got some very strange things happening to your car. It is regularly supposed to be idling at about 900 rpm. The Holden logo is no big deal, he had someone program it into the system. Your just lucky he didn't program his name into the system. I doubt the car is still under extended warranty? Can't really help you much more, Goodluck with everything buddy.


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

actually he did program his name in there... but hey is there anyway for me to bring it back to stock?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Thats really messed up that he did that sh*t. Ive never heard about programming your name to it. :lol:

Im thinking the car haves a very bad tune you should take it back to the dealer and find out what they sold you.


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks man... i just bough it 2 days ago and before i actually paid for it i took it to bridgestone to get it inspected, and they cleard it. i talked to the sales guy who sold it to me and he said that he'll deff. fix it but if he brings me anyother prob. idk i heard something about a lemon law here in florida. but even there isnt one the guy DID tell me he was gona fix it so thats a "verbal agreement"... so he better.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pray the car wasn't tuned and passworded. If it was and it cannot be unlocked don't settle for anything less than a new BCM and have it set up by a Pontiac dealer, courtesy of the place you purchased the car at. 

You should have gotten some kind of a warranty.


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

is that really expensive?
thanks guys idk wat to really do if he dosent actually fix it...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ricer slayer said:


> is that really expensive?
> thanks guys idk wat to really do if he dosent actually fix it...


A BCM from the GM parts warehouse shows List 254.70. Your price 188.73. The place you purchased the car from is on the hook don't let em off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ricer slayer said:


> is that really expensive?
> thanks guys idk wat to really do if he dosent actually fix it...


Give em a chance to fix it, if they can't DEMAND they take it to Pontiac and have them do it.


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

thank you so much man i deff tell him about the bcm... i dont think they will even know to look there if i dont tell them. 
but do u think its deff an electrical system? nothing mechanical or anything i should worry about? 
and the funny thing is that when i test drove it it was fine... it drove like a champ. 
so weird that when i took it home it did that.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What type of gas have you been putting on it cause if it is tuned they need 91 or 93 octane gas, well i no its says that on the Diablosport tuner that it is recommended.


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

thats what i though... and today i filled it up from 1/4 of a tank with 93 just to make sure and it is running much smother, but still when i shift from any gear and gas it a bit it bogs down, but now it takes much less time for the idle to find the 900 rpm mark and it dosent drop as low as 500 anymore.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's hard to say exactly what's wrong with it without doing a diagnostic check. It could be different things from a mass air sensor to something hooked up wrong. Maybe the place that inspected the car did something to it they weren't aware of? Only let top notched KNOWLEDGEABLE service people work on that car. 

Good Luck


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks man... all i can do is wait and let the guy who sold it to me know wat the problem probably know wats wrong with it...
btw how mpg's do u guys get with ur gto cause 9mpg seem just too little.
and another question if u put a charger in a car and tune it, but take the charger out the car will most likely run weird right?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

If its stick it can get 26-28 mpg hwy. It can get 22-23 mpg combo and around 17 city only, but it needs to be tuned correctly. You need to go to www.LS1GTO.com thats the site for info on the new generation of cars. Search it, I get 99% of my info from there and I do all my own tuning on my 64 gto, 69 gto and my 04 gto. I would suggest you talk to the dealer you bought it from and suggest they find a LS1 tuner in the area and bring it to them. They will have a dyno that will be needed to get it right.


----------



## ricer slayer (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks bro... yeah i deff though 9mpg was way too low. and i was shifting at 2k rpm. and thanks for the web site too man.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you ever reset the computer to trip the mpg readout? 

If the prior tune was locked usually it can only be opened by the shop that locked it. If the tune was left the same after the supercharger was removed then it's definitely the cause of your problems. For someone to remove the supercharger and not set it back to the stock tune is... let me find the right word... STUPID!! Good luck getting this figured out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

In FL you have 3 days to back out of the contract, I would take it back and pick up a unmolested car and take it out for a longer drive. The car was probably already warmed up and running right when you drove it, but idle probably jumped around during warm up. What did you pay for the car if you dont' mind me asking.


----------

